# Summer's new trick - standing in a doggy dish



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Precious Summer!! What a good girl!
Wonderful tutorial!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Your timing, mechanical skill, placement of reinforcer/food, and especially the non-helpingness of the training is just ---beautiful---!

And of course the behavior and Summer are great too!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That was great...love Summer.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

janine said:


> That was great...love Summer.


Cheryl,
That was amazing to watch Summer. You did a great job training her for that trick. I don't know if Izzy could do that!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

If I speak to Jaro in Chinese will he do that?


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> If I speak to Jaro in Chinese will he do that?


Hahaha!! Unfortunately, Summer speaks english! =P but her favourite language is clicker 

Thanks everyone for the compliments, she is SUCH a joy to work with! (most days) I love how the clicker and silly tricks bring out the best in her. I think she thinks shes some sort of genius  I encourage her to think that..


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Okay, I'll be honest...I've never done the clicker training, as I was old school obedience, but OMG! This makes me just want to run out and sign Maggie up!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Okay, I'll be honest...I've never done the clicker training, as I was old school obedience, but OMG! This makes me just want to run out and sign Maggie up!


Yay!! Its never too late ya know  Summer and I went to a competition obedience class for 8 weeks where we used choker chains and stuff. She was getting pretty good at it, but it wasn't really what I was looking for.. 

We are converts too.. We are taking a break now doing tricks class - gives her body and spacial awareness, and she loves working with me, then we will work on her competition behaviours as tricks..


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I have a couple clickers around here and will get on it. My husband always spoke to our previous Golden in Czech, so I have always thought they are reading something other than our words. And he has started to speak to Jaro in Czech now, too. That is fine with me because my husband is a terrible trainer, he never uses the same words I do and he lets him get away with too much stuff. I know it is really about the trainer. I am sure most of us would have dogs as well behaved as Summer if we trained as well as you do.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Super adorable! Good job.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

LoL... that is so cute!


----------

